# projective identification = προβλητική ταύτιση, προβολική ταύτιση



## kapa18 (Apr 12, 2008)

Βρήκα ένα αποτέλεσμα στο google για "προβολική ταυτοποίηση" αλλά σκέφτομαι μήπως το "προβολική ταύτιση" είναι καλύτερο. Τι λέτε; 
Παραθέτω και κάποια από τα σημεία στα οποία το συναντάω:

-Negative projective identification predominates over positive projective identification; that is, one partner makes the other experience feelings that they don't wish to recognize as their own.

-Yet another reason that majorly conflicted couples might stay together has to do with the need to maintain the unconscious process of projective identification.


——————————————— ———————————————
Προσθήκη όρου από τη συζήτηση:
*projective test *= προβολικό τεστ, προβλητικό τεστ


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

Το σωστό επίθετο είναι «προβλητική». Και θα βρεις αρκετά «προβλητική ταύτιση».


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 12, 2008)

Α, γι' αυτό έβρισκα τόσο λίγα αποτελέσματα! Ευχαριστώ :-D


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω...
Στη σχολή πάντως *προβολική ταύτιση* το λέγαμε. Ούτε _προβλητική_ ούτε _ταυτοποίηση_. Αν θέλετε, μπορώ να μιλήσω με 1-2 άτομα του χώρου, για την απίθανη περίπτωση που άλλαξε κάτι τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια.

Σε λεξικό ψυχολογίας κοίταξε κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

Το πιο σωστό επίθετο από το ρήμα «βάλλω» είναι το «βλητικός» (απ' όπου και η γνωστή _βλητική_). Είναι πιο εύκολο να δούμε ότι από το _αναβάλλω_ έχουμε τον _αναβλητικό_ και από το _προσβάλλω_ τον _προσβλητικό_. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι άγνωστη ούτε παράλογη η δημιουργία επιθέτου από το ουσιαστικό, όπως ο _διαβολικός_ από τη _διαβολή_ δίπλα στον _διαβλητικό_. Και ο όρος _προβολικός_ είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος και δόκιμος, π.χ. προβολική γεωμετρία. Ταυτόχρονα, στην ψυχολογία υπάρχει το τεστ του Ρόρσαχ (Rorschach), που άλλοι το μεταφράζουν _προβλητικό τεστ_ και άλλοι _προβολικό τεστ_. Οπότε δεν είναι απίθανο να κυκλοφορούν και οι δύο όροι.


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το πιο σωστό επίθετο από το ρήμα «βάλλω» είναι το «βλητικός» (απ' όπου και η γνωστή _βλητική_). Είναι πιο εύκολο να δούμε ότι από το _αναβάλλω_ έχουμε τον _αναβλητικό_


... αλλά και τα _αναβολικά_, που φοριούνται ξανά. ;)



nickel said:


> Ταυτόχρονα, στην ψυχολογία υπάρχει το τεστ του Ρόρσαχ (Rorschach), που άλλοι το μεταφράζουν _προβλητικό τεστ_ και άλλοι _προβολικό τεστ_. Οπότε δεν είναι απίθανο να κυκλοφορούν και οι δύο όροι.


Ομοίως, το Ρόρσαχ και τα άλλα projective test, _προβολικά τεστ_ τα μάθαμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

Αυτή ακριβώς η αντίφαση μού άρεσε: περισσότερα «προβλητική ταύτιση» από «προβολική ταύτιση», αλλά περισσότερα «προβολικό τεστ» από «προβλητικό τεστ».


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2008)

Είναι τόσο λίγες οι εμφανίσεις των όρων αυτών γενικά, που δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα επειδή κάποιος μοιάζει να υπερισχύει.

(Κάναμε και στατιστική και μεθοδολογία έρευνας στη σχολή. Όχι, παίζουμε! )


----------



## stathis (Apr 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτή ακριβώς η αντίφαση μού άρεσε: περισσότερα «προβλητική ταύτιση» από «προβολική ταύτιση», αλλά περισσότερα «προβολικό τεστ» από «προβλητικό τεστ».


Update:
Μόλις μίλησα με φίλη ψυχολόγο. Μου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιείται και η _προβλητική ταύτιση_ και η _προβολική ταύτιση_, χωρίς να μπορεί να πει ποιο είναι επικρατέστερο. Επίσης, ότι τα _προβολικά τεστ_ υπερισχύουν των _προβλητικών_.


----------

